# dithers for jewels



## grd1616 (May 18, 2010)

Was wondering what some good dithers are for jewels? I have 2 females in a 37 gal and would like to add some other fish to liven up the tank a little.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

If you are certain they are two females, you could pretty much add anything that isn't too small to be eaten. Tiger Barbs, Rainbow fish, large tetras should all be fine.


----------



## grd1616 (May 18, 2010)

Yeah I'm pretty sure they are both female.


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

i kept tiger barbs and australian rainbows with mine with no probs


----------

